# Could you some opinions, please



## catnip2121 (Apr 13, 2018)

I could use some help with my labs please. I'll try to keep this short...I was diagnosed with subacute thyroiditis in 2013. I was told it was brought on by a virus and my hyper would eventually turn hypo, which it did. I was also told I did not have Graves or Hashis. I was eventually put on Synthroid. After almost 2 years on Synthroid, I wasn't feeling better, I was feeling worse. The doctor said all I needed was a good nights sleep because my labs were normal. I was fed up and feeling horrible. Not knowing the damage I could do I stopped taking Synthroid. Ive been off of it for over a year. I found a new PCP and saw her last Monday. The doctors office called and said I have Hashis and wanted to put me back on Synthroid. I asked for Tirsonit since I did not do well on Synthroid. She was not comfortable prescribing me a med she didn't know anything about so she referred me to an endocrinologist. My appointment is in a couple of weeks. I have been gluten and soy free for about a month now. I have most of my labs back and it looks like I have Hashis or Graves, or both??? I'm a bit confused.

4/3/2018

TSH 0.4 - 4.5 16.0

FREE T4 0.8 - 1.8 1.0

FREE T3 2.3 - 4.2 3.2

Reverse T3 8.0 - 25.0 11.0

TSI <140 96.0

Thyroglobulin 2.0 - 35.0 < .02

Thyroid Pero AB < 35 >1000

Vit D 30 - 100 32.0

B12 200 - 1100 486.0

B6 2.1 - 21.7 12.0


----------



## zcarver (Apr 13, 2018)

You clearly have Graves, very high thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin and thyroperoxidase antibody levels! You may also have Hashimoto's due to the very high thyroperoxidase antibody and TSH levels. Curious to know your doctor's diagnosis.

https://www.mayomedicallaboratories.com/test-catalog/Clinical+and+Interpretive/8634

https://www.mayoclinic.org/thyroid-disease/expert-answers/faq-20058114

https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/hashimotos-disease/diagnosis-treatment/drc-20351860

I hope that your endocrinologist does order Tirosint, it's made a huge difference for me. I even did a recording of how much better I feel on a Tirosint/low-dose, extended release T3 medication combination. Please let me know how your doctor appointment goes.


----------



## zcarver (Apr 13, 2018)

Oh, and I just want to applaud your gluten-free, soy free diet! That change has also done wonders for my health!


----------



## catnip2121 (Apr 13, 2018)

Thank you! I do feel better already cutting out gluten and soy. I'm way less puffy and bloated and my achiness has gotten a lot better too. My PCP said Hashimotos but I have a lot of hyper symptoms, my pulse rate was 114 at my appointment and the tremors are terrible. I was hyper before and had my TSI was tested, my level was at 29 so they said I didn't have it. The hyper phase was horrible! The endos around here don't have a very good reputation, so I'm really hoping they don't insist on synthroid and just send me on my way. It helps to know Tirsonit worked so well for you. Thank you.


----------



## zcarver (Apr 13, 2018)

Sorry, I don't have much experience with the hyperthyroid symptoms but I know that a pulse rate that high could be trouble. My father has Grave's and it has been controlled with antithyroid medications. I wonder if you are having adrenal symptoms too, how long do your hyperthyroid symptoms last? Are they constant for several days or weeks, or off and on throughout the day?


----------



## catnip2121 (Apr 13, 2018)

I've only felt really hyper twice. The first time was when I was diagnosed with thyroid problems and that lasted a few months. The other time is now. Im started to feel less hyper but it's lasted a few weeks. I'm really frustrated that my original doctor told me it was not autoimmune. I could have been doing something about it all this time.


----------

